

Ask HN: Faxing without a fax machine? - cshipley

I've been freelancing for about 10 months, and occasionally the need arises to sign or fill out various documents emailed to me. I don't have a land line since I only use my cell phone. So having a fax machine isn't viable. Driving to someplace like Kinko's is a pain and expensive. Paying for a fax service doesn't really make sense since I don't fax that often.<p>Does anyone know of any good solutions (or apps) that can help with this?
======
cpr
HelloFax.com (YC startup) has a free plan with 5 faxes/month.

I've had great luck with them as a paying customer. Very responsive to user
feedback.

~~~
cshipley
Just used them. The hard part was figuring out how to get a signature up
there. The other thing is it 5 free pages. (as opposed to 5 faxes)

Thanks!

